# Trying to get Turkey Track



## TurkeyHunter (Aug 27, 2019)

This is a slate over slate in a quarter sawn old growth Heart Pine pot. Striker in the works. Have not played it yet. This is the first time with slate over slate. I kept reading how you did not want to use a slate soundboard, but I see people doing it all the time. Also, I have never had a slate surface fail, so why would the soundboard (of course unless you drop on hard surface, but then again the surface will break also). First time trying to carve the track. The grain pulled me wide in the middle toe, but overall I am happy (except where I made some small dents).

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 27, 2019)

That's one thing about woodworking, it's only limited by your imagination. I see people doing slate over slate all the time. I've never used one though. Call looks good. I have turned old Growth pine in a pen. Didn't think I'd like it but it's one of my favorites. Carry on.


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Aug 27, 2019)

Did not think I would like this OGHP (Old Growth Heart Pine), but I actually like how it turns (when I am not lazy and sharpen my tools). It looks really cool. I also have some OGHP from a fence post and it is really amber and translucent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 27, 2019)

Turkey track is way cool! Thanks for posting. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 27, 2019)

I have lots of this old growth pine if you need some more. Cool call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Sep 13, 2019)

Another attempt. Sounds really good.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Longbeards7 (Nov 8, 2019)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

